

Raspberry Pi $25 PC on course for January arrival - zdean
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57349222-76/raspberry-pi-$25-pc-on-course-for-january-arrival/?tag=mncol;editorPicks

======
freehunter
When I first saw the video of this machine running Quake 3, the first thing I
thought of was building a box that has a couple of these built in and a few
small monitors around the sides, with USB hubs for plugging in mice and
keyboards. Mobile Quake 3 LAN center, why not?

Though using one to build a home-baked tablet would be a pretty decent
project, I have to imagine the battery would, as always, be the biggest
hurdle.

------
fletchowns
Flagged for cnet.com submission...we can't be giving those slimy bastards any
traffic.

~~~
vertr
Could you explain why please?

~~~
lgeek
Most recent reason might be this one:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3322957>

------
overshard
Sticking one of these on my HDTV for legal tormenting of podcasts... and
watching them in HD, all in one.

~~~
brmj
"tormenting"? I suspect auto-correct had something to do with this.

~~~
moreorless
I don't know, some podcasts out there do deserve to be tormented. :P

~~~
electromagnetic
I think you meant some podcast _ers_ out there do deserve to be tormented. The
podcast itself isn't going to be hurt by the torment.

------
andyking
January? I suspect these will be like hens' teeth until about October.

